# Double Pass Dough Roller for Indian flat breads?



## risban (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi. I am looking for an equipment recommendation. I need to scale up the production of parathas (Indian laminated flat breads) and looking to use a double pass dough roller.

The dough will be predominantly Indian wheat flour, oil/ghee, and water. These are traditionally hand rolled, brushed with fat, folded and then rolled again.

I have my eye on these two models but would like to get a professional's thoughts if one is better than the other:

http://www.doyon.qc.ca/html/en/products/sheeters/pizza_dough_sheeters/dl12dp.php






Vs

Somerset: http://www.smrset.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Dough-Rollers-CDR-1100.pdf

This video is of a larger model that works the same way 




Thanks!


----------



## crisanto (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Just saw your post.

Which machine did you end up getting for your paratha?

I am looking for a machine to make our pita bread which is similar to your Indian bread.

Vance


----------



## risban (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Crisanto,

I am waiting for my restaurant space and will then purchase a machine.

But I did test the Somerset CDR1500 and the Doyon DL12DP.  The Doyon is compact but I do not like how you have to be attentive for the second pass or it will feed incorrectly.   That said, I will likely purchase the Somerset, even though it is more $ and takes up a larger foot print.  Also the Somerset has adjustments in smaller increments.


----------



## crisanto (Jul 30, 2013)

That's an excellent point about needing to be attentive for the "drop" coming out of the first roller set. I also heard the Doyon dough rollers, but not their other equipment, are made in Asia. Maybe Taiwan.

You'd probably agree that a US Made unit might be of better quality. 

I'm looking at Acme Brand only because it is already here in the Philippines where I live. I is being sold as new by an imorter of second hand equipment from from the US that claims this particular unit has not been used. 

Problem living here is no availability of any good equipment and to ship it in means going through customs where you'll get ripped off and end up paying double just to get the unit released.

If I where in The US I'd probably opt for the Somerset or Anets.

Keep in touch Iid like hear how the machine in working out once you get it.

Vance


----------

